# Gtechniq C2 recommended alternatives?



## Sibbers (Feb 13, 2019)

I like this stuff because it’s so convenient - you can apply to everything, it’s super quick to spray on and wipe off and it does the job well (except perhaps lasting as long as it says) 

Can anyone recommend anything that goes in as easily but does an even better job? 

Cheers!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Detailed Online - ceramic elite detailer.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I've always had some Gtechniq C2V3 in my arsenal since the day it was released...... actually even before that when it was Gtechniq C1.5!

Still occasionally use it.
So I have a few products which have the same ease of use but "in a way" better products.

Firstly Sonax BSD.
I use it as a drying aid on a wet car (as you can C2V3).
The beading knocks socks off C2V3.
This is most noticeable on the bonnet when driving in the rain on the motorway.
The beads run up the bonnet about 3 times faster than C2V3 when I did a 50:50 bonnet test.
But......you will miss that silky smooth slickness coz BSD has NONE.
Longevity is better, it's cheaper when on offer, it's just missing the slickness.
I've been mixing it 50:50 with Chemical Guys Hybrid Sealant V07 and it makes it runnier and a little slick, but nowhere near C2V3 slick.

Then there's Turtlewax hybrid spray sealant.
Again, cheaper than C2V3 when on offer, longer lasting, slick but I prefer the beading on C2V3.

Next I have Turtlewax Dry and Shine.
About a fiver when on offer for 750ml.
Spray onto wet car and rinse.
Perfect for rims with all those spokes.
I don't even dry after rinsing the rims but you would need to for the body as I have been left with some streaks when not drying but streaks didn't show up on my rims as they are so low down.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Used C2 for years on a couple of cars and its a great product, even better if you use the GWash shampoo which seems to keep it performing like first applied for much much longer 

BSD is a great product too, and i've used it for years on other cars with great success, using fortnightly as a drying aid.

Can't complain about wither, but if you have a ceramic coating on the car then BSD is not going to do it any favours.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll always swear by BSD, no other. But as mentioned above, C2V3 is my other go to item.


----------



## Sibbers (Feb 13, 2019)

This is great to read. BSD is good value so I‘ll give it a shot. I agree that the C2V3 is great stuff. I think that’s why it’s so hard to find an alternative that I think I’ll be happy with, but better run off sounds like it’s worth the test, especially in these months. Thanks!


----------



## slickblade (Feb 7, 2019)

percymon said:


> Used C2 for years on a couple of cars and its a great product, even better if you use the GWash shampoo which seems to keep it performing like first applied for much much longer
> 
> BSD is a great product too, and i've used it for years on other cars with great success, using fortnightly as a drying aid.
> 
> Can't complain about wither, but if you have a ceramic coating on the car then BSD is not going to do it any favours.


Im just running out of C2 so looking at what to get next too, I have a ceramic coating, also Gtechniq, out of interest what do you mean when you say BSD is not going to do it any favours?


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Gtechniq C2 is an amino functional SiO2 emulsion, so like products are CarPro Reload + Gyeon Cure + Britemax Remax. BSD is, from what I'm aware of, polymer based so a good product but really not the same.

It's hard to beat the quality of a good amino functional SiO2 spray, no matter what brand as long as it's a good one.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Of the ones I've used, from best to not-so-best...

1. Kamikaze Overcoat 
2. Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz
3. 22ple Final Coat VS1
4. IGL Premier
5. Feynlab Ceramic Spray Sealant
6. Polish Angel High Gloss
7. TAC Moonlight/Gyeon CanCoat*
8. Gyeon Cure
9. CarPro Reload
10. Gtechniq Liquid Crystal C2V3
11. HydroSilex Recharge
12. Nanolex SiFinish


Just gave SPS Graphene Detailer a try, too early for any opinion.

All matter of opinion, nothing scientific, YMMV.

* A bit heavier, kinda a 'coating lite'


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

budgetplan1 said:


> Of the ones I've used, from best to not-so-best...
> 
> 1. Kamikaze Overcoat
> 2. Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz


I'd love to have a go with either of these, but I'm very much undecided / being careful with my cash.

I've not yet used a "lite" coating, but when the weather gets better I'm buying a bottle of CarPro CQuartz Lite to play with, and Cosmic Spritz / Overcoat must have pretty high levels of SiO2 / TiO2 for you to consider them better than Moonlight / CanCoat? (Cosmic Spritz's MSDS implies that is has quite a high content).

What do you find so good about Cosmic Spritz? (which is the one I'd go for if I bought either of your first two).


----------



## Sibbers (Feb 13, 2019)

budgetplan1 said:


> Of the ones I've used, from best to not-so-best...
> 
> 1. Kamikaze Overcoat
> 2. Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz
> ...


Interesting to see C2V3 in at number 10. Taking a quick look at Kamikaze Overcoat it looks like the convenience use aspect is well and truly covered and still at the top of your list. Maybe that's because you value convenience in your assessment of what's best, but I do too. I might bung a few quid in their direction and see if I prefer it.

Thanks for the post. :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Sibbers said:


> Interesting to see C2V3 in at number 10. Taking a quick look at Kamikaze Overcoat it looks like the convenience use aspect is well and truly covered and still at the top of your list. Maybe that's because you value convenience in your assessment of what's best, but I do too. I might bung a few quid in their direction and see if I prefer it.
> 
> Thanks for the post. :thumb:


IMO C2V3 is distinctly average - yes it's easy to apply and works well over CSL and Exo but Kamikaze Overcoat knocks it out of the park in every aspect except value.

Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz doesn't have the durability but I think it shades it for gloss alone.

If you're not looking to spend a fortune, BSD will get you 70% of the way there, it's so economical and it's easy to use as a drying aid to keep the protection topped.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sibbers said:


> Interesting to see C2V3 in at number 10. Taking a quick look at Kamikaze Overcoat it looks like the convenience use aspect is well and truly covered and still at the top of your list. Maybe that's because you value convenience in your assessment of what's best, but I do too. I might bung a few quid in their direction and see if I prefer it.
> 
> Thanks for the post. :thumb:


My primary desire for a product like this is how well it enhances the water behavior and self-cleaning aspects of the base coating; Overcoat and Cosmic have been the best for me in that regard.

Cosmic has an edge in ease of use and a slightly 'blingier' gloss, Overcoat is 'tougher' overall and has a bit better water behavior.

C2V3 is at the bottom of the list as it was very poor for me in my 2 primary areas of concern; it rained, vehicle needed to be washed. Even went back and gave it a go a year after my initial experience and results were the same. Not to say it's a bad product, lotsa people like it but it just didn't tick my boxes...no harm, no foul.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I have found that CarPlan No.1 Supergloss is better than C2v3. It applies and is used in the same situations as C2v3 but is just better. Now it may be a 'cheapy' product, but it works for the Turtlewax stuff and this stuff is good too.


----------



## Sibbers (Feb 13, 2019)

I still like the C2V3, it really is convenient and gives a decent sheen but I elected to give the kamikaze overcoat a try and it's in no way worse (bar price) and, while only a couple of days old, it's clearly better at repelling dirt and looks the biz. Thanks for the recommendations, this was the stuff I was looking for.


----------



## Sibbers (Feb 13, 2019)

Feel like it’s been enough miles, weather variation etc to make an assessment now and that it to say it’s excellent stuff. Rain seems to wash the car and the motorway miles grime, while present, is so reduced that it takes a finger wipe to see the dirt. Ordered the longer term products and will give them a whirl - very impressed. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Sibbers said:


> Feel like it's been enough miles, weather variation etc to make an assessment now and that it to say it's excellent stuff. Rain seems to wash the car and the motorway miles grime, while present, is so reduced that it takes a finger wipe to see the dirt. Ordered the longer term products and will give them a whirl - very impressed. Thanks for the recommendation!


Glad you like it. It's a properly versatile product.. beading is great to watch too.


----------

